# Programs installed under wine - where are the icons kept?



## caesius (Aug 28, 2009)

Petantic question yes, but its bothering me. I've installed Graph under wine from http://www.padowan.dk/graph/ and it works great. I've made a new menu called win32 in the K menu to house these programs, but I can't find the icon that goes with it! 

I've looked all through ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/Graph and ~/.wine/drive_c/windows but I can't see where they are kept. I guess this is sort of a windows questions because I know sometimes the icons are hidden in executables but I'm sure someone here will know.

Cheers.

N.B. Oddly enough, (for those who know KDE), the Lost+Found folder has all of my win32 programs, with icons! I don't where they come from though...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2009)

It depends. Some windows executables have their own icon stored in the exe. Some have a seperate .ico and some have it stored in a dll.

Lost+found has nothing to do with KDE. It's a place holder where fsck will store (parts of) files it finds when your filesystem is screwed up.


----------



## caesius (Aug 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It depends. Some windows executables have their own icon stored in the exe. Some have a seperate .ico and some have it stored in a dll.
> 
> Lost+found has nothing to do with KDE. It's a place holder where fsck will store (parts of) files it finds when your filesystem is screwed up.



Sorry for being misleading, I mean the "Lost & Found" subsection of the K menu, not the lost+found folder on volumes.

See the screenshot below, the icon shows up in this menu, yet there is no .ico/.png/.whatever anywhere in .wine

http://picpaste.com/picture.png


----------

